# What would you do?



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I went out to do a little pheasant hunting with my springer spanial this morning.

About a mile from where we were going to go in to hunt on public land, we passed a farm. As we went by a large shepard cross farm dog ran out the driveway and chased my pickup for about 50 yards, stopped and went back to the farm. No big deal, and I forgot about it.

We went in the area, flushed some hens, shot a rooster and everthing was fine. As we went into a thick brush area with trees alongside it, this farm dog comes crashing thru the trees barking and making it known he didn't like us there. Luckily, Rocky listens well and came back to my side when I called him. I yelled at the dog and got him to stop, but he didn't leave. We backed out the way we came and he didn't follow.

Now, other than scaring the crap out of me everthing turned out ok. But, what if he would have kept coming? If he would have come at me it would probably be a no brainer the way he was acting, I would have dropped him if I feared for my safety. But I'm not sure what I would have done if he went after my dog. Maybe a shot over his head first to try and scare him? My 50lb springer wouldn't have stood a chance with this 100lb+ farm dog, so if he would have gone after him in a very agressive manor, I would drop him too.

Just wondering what anybody elses thoughts are or if you have ever been in a situation like that.

Also, doesn't the farmer have a resposability to control the dog? Especially if he lives next to a public use area like that.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

A farmer has every right to let his dog do whatever it wants (within the bounds of the game code) on his property. But I have a hard time believing a dog that travels a mile from his "home" has any good intentions.

We have had this talk with a local game warden, who is a neighbor of a buddy, so consequently they have become good friends. His advice is this.

He agrees that any dog owner who values his dog keeps it VERY close to home. He also agrees that eliminating an agressive dog FAR from his home, or on YOUR property, is an acceptable thing to do. HOWEVER, in many cases the law doesn't agree.

Last year we had a deer hunter here who shot what he thought was a stray lab-mix because it was chasing deer, well over a mile from the nearest house. The dog made it home to die, and the hunter was charged with a felony and is facing multiple years in prison.

Anyway, back to his advice, and the moral to the story. He said if you DO HAVE to shoot a dog in the wild, make sure it isn't found. Sounds silly, but in the case of a lost **** dog, for example, you could be liable for restitution into 5 figures on top of possible jail time.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is a crappy situation to be in. But i feel the same way you guys do.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

SSS

shoot, shovel, shut up :wink:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Most states have laws that a owner must be in control of their animals at all times on public land. Obviously the owner was not in control of this dog since he left private property and was on public land. Personally if the dog would have attacked my dog I would not have hesitated to shoot it.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Who said anything about having to kill the animal, i am sure a nice shot to the rear end will teach the dog a lesson. I dont care who you are, you have no right to decide whether or not a dog is "taken care of". You have been out to this spot, what at most a dozen times this year, that dog has been out there his entire life-thats his territory. A hunter sees a dog chasing a deer and shoots it!!-heck its being a dog! It is no harm to the deer. Our dog, when younger use to sneak out of our fenced yard-where he would go we dont know but after searching we would always find him or he would always come back on his own. Could you imagine letting your dog out on the farm and 15 minutes later he comes crawling back and dies on your front porch after just being shot because you felt threatened that he was growling at you or he was running around out in your back forty. My point, a hunter comes out and sees a dog barking at another dog-his dog- and jumps to conclusions and makes a hasty decision

Sparky, i am not saying that killing the animal should never be an option, i guess it is up to the hunter to decide how threatening the situation is and how or what is the best way to deal with the situation


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

some light birdshot ( 8's or 9's in a light trapload) at 60-seventy five yards shot to hit the ground about fifteen feet in front of the dog so he gets hit with the ricochet would not really hurt him, but it would cure him.

If you shoot to kill someones dog, you might get shot over it.

I keep a 5 shell slug box in my pocket with OO-buck, a trap load and a couple slugs for unexpected problems. I would never kill a dog but I would a man I felt threatened by, a dog won't really hurt you, people today are dangerous.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Last year we had a deer hunter here who shot what he thought was a stray lab-mix because it was chasing deer, well over a mile from the nearest house. The dog made it home to die, and the hunter was charged with a felony and is facing multiple years in prison.


I find it hard to believe that anyone would get charged with a felony when shooting dog out in the country that was loose and running around. If in town it might be e different story. Sounds to me like there might be more to it.

Also, if you think that deer being run by dogs does them no harm. you are sadly mistaken. Deer will get very stressed and if it is a tough winter, it could kill them. Dogs should never be allowed to run wild animals. Could also be dangerous for the dogs if they come across a rabid animal. Not a good program all around, you might want to re-think that!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

djleye said:


> > Last year we had a deer hunter here who shot what he thought was a stray lab-mix because it was chasing deer, well over a mile from the nearest house. The dog made it home to die, and the hunter was charged with a felony and is facing multiple years in prison.
> 
> 
> Also, if you think that deer being run by dogs does them no harm. you are sadly mistaken. Deer will get very stressed and if it is a tough winter, it could kill them. Dogs should never be allowed to run wild animals. Could also be dangerous for the dogs if they come across a rabid animal. Not a good program all around, you might want to re-think that!!


And this is a fact. It is a no-brainer for me. Being charged by a dog that is half my weight, showing teeth, and I have a gun? Do the math. Done deal.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Lindberg wrote:


> A hunter sees a dog chasing a deer and shoots it!!-heck its being a dog! It is no harm to the deer.


You better hope I don't see your dog doing this. He will not make it home. Dogs that chase wild game need to be kept on a leash or in a kennel.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

1, 2, 3, Ready Go. Lets all go and shoot farmers dogs that should help the access issue a lot in ND. I would suggest first talking to the farmer and then the game warden. If you guys really want to shoot a dog I got one I would like someone to shoot.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I see your guys' point when you say it cause "stress" to the deer but YOU too have to think more into the subject. Do you honestly think that the dog is going to chase the deer from Dodge all the way to Timbucktoo? Not a chance!!! It is just like when you drive by a farm and the dog comes out and chases your vehicle. It always stops. what, are you going to feel threatened, stop, get out and shoot the dog? what do you think causes more stress on a deer in late fall/ early winter?...wait... lets put it this way, Would you feel more threatened being shot at after 500 yds of runnning, being chased around in circles by lazy road hunters all day, and your every move is being watched for three straight weeks or being chased once by a normal dog-and dont try to tell me "Well, a normal dog shouldnt be chasing wild animals" Uh, what do all you dog owners do in the fall every year til the first week in January? The best way to solve this issue would be to start with nonlethal force first then decide whether or not more force is need then act accordingly

Ryan


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes, lazy road hunters do stress deer. Lazy dog owners who don't contain their animals also stress deer. Two wrongs don't make a right. Control your dog. Just because he's a lovable family member to you doesn't mean he isn't creating havoc on wildlife and livestock when you let him run.

The pheasant hunter example doesn't hold water. A dog will bump deer while hunting, but any dog worth hunting with isn't going to chase for more than a couple of seconds until the master gets control.

The best way for this issue to be resolved is to control the dog. That way fido doesn't get shot or run over (which is more likely).


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A dog chasing a deer is different than a dog that is going to do harm to you or your dog.

If this "rogue" farm dog is going to attack or hurt you.....KILL IT. I would find it hard for a court to rule against you.

Now if it is going to attack your dog you better make sure it does before you end its life. Because alot of dogs are all bark and no bite. But if it attacked and hurt your dog.....KILL IT.

But if it was bluffing a charge and just growling....I would stop and talk with the farmer. He might not know his dog is roaming that far. I would also call the local Game Warden as well. He could even stop and talk with the farmer.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

brianb said:


> The pheasant hunter example doesn't hold water. A dog will bump deer while hunting, but any dog worth hunting with isn't going to chase for more than a couple of seconds until the master gets control.


Brian, thats all it takes is a few seconds for a trigger happy deer hunter that thinks he is doing a good deed to society to end the animals life- all accidents happen in less than a second. Like Chuck said, most dogs are just letting you know they're there, not plotting to attack you or your dog


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

The topic of shooting dogs under any context always stirs up emotion. It is important to understand where different guys on here are coming from.

It is my belief that under certain situations, it is appropriate to shoot dogs that are semi wild, far from any farm, and running deer.



Lindberg9 said:


> I see your guys' point when you say it cause "stress" to the deer but YOU too have to think more into the subject. Do you honestly think that the dog is going to chase the deer from Dodge all the way to Timbucktoo? Not a chance!!! It is just like when you drive by a farm and the dog comes out and chases your vehicle. It always stops. what, are you going to feel threatened, stop, get out and shoot the dog?


Ryan

I'm afraid we are going to have to agree to disagree on this one. I have had the experience of watching several different dogs run down and kill deer over the past few years.... and this has run the gamut from a friendly farmyard dog that just had a bloodthirst and passion for running deer, to a very wild feral pack of dogs (3) that we saw throughout the hunting season one fall.

The farmyard dog I'm thinking of did indeed go "hunting" occassionally around their farm. He never left the homestead mile and he was never in sight of the road in all the years I hunted there. However he would and did hunt deer down, running them into the ground. He was huge, being part wolf and part Shepard, and around 115 lbs.... He would often come into the yard or garage with a quarter of a deer in his mouth to save for later for chewing on.... however he was the friendliest dog you ever met, often letting the kids roll around and tumble on him for hours on end. It did not bother chasing silly vehicles. It knew how to run down and hamstring a deer and had the speed and stamina to do it often. No it didn't just "stop" after running it for 100 yards. In his younger years, he would often run 1/2 mile. The deer tired before he did and it was lunch. If that dog would have been 2 miles from home in a field, in the middle of nowhere the owner knew there was a chance it would be shot. However the dog was too smart when it was hunting, preferring to hunt at night, or away from roads.

The feral dogs we experienced and watched from a pickup one fall. They were fast and efficient, and took down a fawn with a doe one afternoon outside of our gun range in the middle of nowhere. They were not coyotes/wolves, but behaved in a pack behavior like them. We never got close enough to get within rifle range, and they shied away from any vehicle noise. This was out close to your property...

We stopped in at a local farmer I knew, and chatted with him about the dogs. We asked if he knew if they belonged to anyone, and he noted that they just appeared one day, and that all the farmers around knew about them and were carrying rifles in their pickups to eventually get them. He went on further to tell us that they were really taking a toll on the young of the year deer, and were rarely caught out in the open until later in the fall when the crops were off and the snow had flew.



Lindberg9 said:


> What do you think causes more stress on a deer in late fall/ early winter?...wait... lets put it this way, Would you feel more threatened being shot at after 500 yds of runnning, being chased around in circles by lazy road hunters all day, and your every move is being watched for three straight weeks or being chased once by a normal dog-and dont try to tell me "Well, a normal dog shouldnt be chasing wild animals" Uh, what do all you dog owners do in the fall every year til the first week in January? The best way to solve this issue would be to start with nonlethal force first then decide whether or not more force is need then act accordingly
> 
> Ryan


There is no such thing as non lethal force to an unknown dog running wild in the country. You earlier suggested shooting them in the rear end. This is just a method of slow death for wild dog shot with a rifle at distance. Bob suggested skipping 8 shot or rock salt off the ground ... this may work for a dog that you know, or that is close enough for a shotgun message, but doesn't equate for wild dogs chasing deer at rifle ranges.

A normal dog should never ever chase deer. We condition all our dogs at an early age to pursue only birds, so they are socialized enough to not chase deer when they bust from cover. I would think that is the norm for most avid bird hunters.

I hope all of you understand the difference between the occasional farm dog that runs out after a vehicle, is generally a farm yard pet and never strays further than the barn compared to free ranging semi wild feral dogs that are true nuisance predators.

I love dogs to death, and it would pain me greatly to actually bear down on one. Some dogs have just crossed that line and will never go back to being domestic....

It's sad to see..

Ryan


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> 1, 2, 3, Ready Go. Lets all go and shoot farmers dogs that should help the access issue a lot in ND. I would suggest first talking to the farmer and then the game warden. If you guys really want to shoot a dog I got one I would like someone to shoot.


In the words of Ronald Reagan, Jim........There you go again. You take a perfectly normal conversation and then accuse people of wanting to shoot farmers dogs. :eyeroll: 
The only dogs we are talking about are the ones that are out running deer and or threatning people. Where does it say that we are going to go off shooting farmers dogs at will????? :roll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Csquared said:


> He agrees that any dog owner who values his dog keeps it VERY close to home. He also agrees that eliminating an agressive dog FAR from his home, or on YOUR property, is an acceptable thing to do. HOWEVER, in many cases the law doesn't agree.
> 
> Last year we had a deer hunter here who shot what he thought was a stray lab-mix because it was chasing deer, well over a mile from the nearest house. The dog made it home to die, and the hunter was charged with a felony and is facing multiple years in prison.


CSquared

No hunter would be charged with a felony and/or face prison time for shooting a dog outside of a farmer's homestead. This is entirely incorrect. Either your friend was mistaken or the warden was trying to scare a behavior into him or he is just plain wrong.

Dogs are considered property. At most he would have been charged with a property offense. Depending on totality of circumstances, he likely wouldn't be charged with anything more serious than a misdomeanor and have to pay the owner restitution if it was found that he was in error in some fashion. If the man had a legal right to be on a given piece of property, and he had any kind of self defense for either him or his dogs, he would be entirely within his rights to end the threat.

I've yet to see or find case law that states differently....

Ryan


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

g/o said:


> 1, 2, 3, Ready Go. Lets all go and shoot farmers dogs that should help the access issue a lot in ND. I would suggest first talking to the farmer and then the game warden. If you guys really want to shoot a dog I got one I would like someone to shoot.


**** I had to edit a spelling issue*****

**** Not consturctive to the topic so I deleted it*****


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

MSG,

Have you ever gone upland hunting with a dog?

Have you ever seen someones dog chase a deer while hunting?

Have you ever read on here or elsewhere that someone has lost a dog?

So you are out hunting and you see a dog chasing a deer what do you do? I would go to the farmer and check with him if it is his dog or he know whose it is. If not I would contact the warden. Unlike you I would not shoot a dog!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Guys....

The topic was not dogs chasing deer.....it was about a guy pheasant hunting that was met by a farmers dog being aggressive towards him and his dog out in the feild....Then he posed the question about what would you do if.....


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ryan,

In your first post, i have to agree with you-Your post is stretching into the area of "what ifs". Your story of how a pack of dogs joined up and constantly was taking down deer- that is different than what we are discussing here IN A WAY. Those dogs had a habit of bringing down deer, maybe even livestock. The thing i am disputing between your post and my previous post is that you have seen and had reports of these dogs continually taking down animals compared to that hunter that saw a deer being chased by a dog and shot it. He doesnt know if the dog has continual spurts where he chases wild game. Heck out at our property, my soon to be 10 yr old puppy MIGHT chase a deer if he goes on a little stroll. When we are inside watching the Vikings game on Sunday, he might decide to go walk down to the water and kick up a deer or coyote. IF he's bored, maybe he chases it for a hundred yards. I honestly dont know what he is doing 24/7, just like parents dont know what there kids are doing at every second of the day. Like I said earlier, all it takes is for a trigger happy hunter to see the dog chasing it the last 15 yards and shoots it. There is the case like you said of that wild/tame farm dog that went out at night-what do you do in a scenerio like that? I honestly cant answer that question. Aloved animal back home where it spends 80% of its life or the hunting creature it is 20% of its life. Even if i saw it take down a deer, and i knew the dog, i dont think i could pull the trigger because i know the other side of the dog. I dont know if i have made this clear to all of you, I would not hesitate in killing a dog if i felt threatened or had a case where i came in contact with a "pack" of dogs. I guess the situation will dictate what i do


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

One more reason to hunt with a Chesapeake.

Just kidding, I don't want the vet bills even if he would win. I would take every precaution to make sure myself and my dog are not injured. Starting by leashing my dog and trying to leave, force is a last resort.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I have been attacked by a dog and confronted many times by dogs on the loose or stray dogs in the field and on evening walks. Generally you will know in a short amount of time if that dog means business or is just all bark so to say. There are a few if's in here. What has worked for me in the past, IF you can get in-between your dog and the stray before he gets to you, make eye contact and at the top of your lungs yell NO. If this dog is just testing you, they will generally back off. You might have to do this a couple of times. Don't expect this dog to just go away, you will probably have to get control of your dog and leave the area, make sure you keep your eye on that stray. IF that dog attacks your dog, it's going to be ugly and if you get in the middle of them and try and break it up, be prepared to go to battle. I have defended my dog with just a quick kick to the ribs to the other dog and I got lucky that the dog just ran off, it did not come after me. On the other hand, if it's multiple stray dogs heading my way, I will not even think twice about dropping the lead dog and working my way back on the others. Remember when you pull that trigger, that is a life altering reaction that you can't redue.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I do know what my dogs are doing 24/7. It is called a fenced yard.

I also know what my kid is doing 24/7......................he's 9 months :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Lindberg9 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> In your first post, i have to agree with you-Your post is stretching into the area of "what ifs". Your story of how a pack of dogs joined up and constantly was taking down deer- that is different than what we are discussing here IN A WAY. Those dogs had a habit of bringing down deer, maybe even livestock. The thing i am disputing between your post and my previous post is that you have seen and had reports of these dogs continually taking down animals compared to that hunter that saw a deer being chased by a dog and shot it. He doesnt know if the dog has continual spurts where he chases wild game. Heck out at our property, my soon to be 10 yr old puppy MIGHT chase a deer if he goes on a little stroll. When we are inside watching the Vikings game on Sunday, he might decide to go walk down to the water and kick up a deer or coyote. IF he's bored, maybe he chases it for a hundred yards. I honestly dont know what he is doing 24/7, just like parents dont know what there kids are doing at every second of the day. Like I said earlier, all it takes is for a trigger happy hunter to see the dog chasing it the last 15 yards and shoots it. There is the case like you said of that wild/tame farm dog that went out at night-what do you do in a scenerio like that? I honestly cant answer that question. Aloved animal back home where it spends 80% of its life or the hunting creature it is 20% of its life. Even if i saw it take down a deer, and i knew the dog, i dont think i could pull the trigger because i know the other side of the dog. I dont know if i have made this clear to all of you, I would not hesitate in killing a dog if i felt threatened or had a case where i came in contact with a "pack" of dogs. I guess the situation will dictate what i do


Good points Lindberg

I gotta agree with that logic...that farmyard dog was an awesome asset to the farm and the grandkids... and a heckuva dog to have protecting the property. I would never advocate putting that dog down in a million years, as it only had a passion for violence against deer.

I did allow my thoughts to stray off topic.. my bad.

In regards to the original scenario, like others have said the dog would have presented behaviors that would have sorted out it's intentions in a hurry. If I or my dogs felt threatened the farm dog wouldn't harm us before I harmed it. If that dog had the audacity to run after your truck and follow you down a mile to then growl at you, it has anti-social tendencies that the farmer either condones or trained into him. There is never a reason for a dog to go down that far away from it's "home" to strike out agressively. It did not feel cornered or threatened and instead took the fight to you. That dog crosses the line. At the very least you should go back to the farm and discuss the animal with the farmer. Most farmers don't want a potential liability on their hands either....

Ryan


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

> IF you can get in-between your dog and the stray before he gets to you, make eye contact and at the top of your lungs yell NO. If this dog is just testing you, they will generally back off.


That's exactly what I did in this case, and it stopped him.

Shooting a dog would be only be my last resort. My dogs are part of our family, and for all I know this one was somebody's family pet too. It wasn't like I was in the middle of nowhere and this angry stray came at me, I knew exactly where this dog was from. I was probably in territory he had roamed for a long time but I feel I would have the right to protect myself or my dog if it had gone that far.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I agree fully that shooting would be absolutely the last resort. But when it comes to protecting yourself and your charges from injury, shooting to kill is the best answer. A load of fives in the butt might stop the attack, but is liable to open another stinky can of worms. When you shoot in self defense, it must be decisive and final. Burl


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Burly, So if your dog ran at someone growling and barking you would prefer they kill him than pepper him with some shot in the butt.

This whole thread is stupid, in 40 years of hunting its happened maybe 4-5 times and everytime the farm dog was just bluffing as most dogs do. How many times have you seen headlines " farm dog mangles hunter" :lol: most farm dogs could be bribed with a cookie to help you rob the farmer :wink: .

I'm far more afraid of something aperson might do than any dog.

I can't believe I'm in total agreement with G/O, the stars must be aligned and the moon must be blue. :wink: :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> thats his territory


No, that is not his territory. The dog gave up that protection when he left the farm property and ventured onto the public property where the OP was hunting. He was not protecting his masters property or defending his property. I do agree that I would not shoot a dog just because I saw him chasing a deer. I wouldn't like to see it and I may fire a shot into the air to break up the chase but I wouldn't shoot a dog just because he was chasing deer. On public property though, if a dog is aggressive, the owner is not to be found, and I believe the dog poses danger to myself or my dog and I can't get the dog to back off by shouting then I still would not hesitate to shoot that dog. I have no intentions of bleeding from puncture wounds just because fido might be a pet of some farmer miles away that doesn't control his dog.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

If I was on public land more then a mile or two from any residence and felt threatened.............BOOM end of story.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Well Bob, we're not talking about my dog are we? We're talking about an unknown, a threat to me and my dogs. And you don't know me, but I consider a REAL threat to amount to more than growling and barking. I have faced far worse without firing a gun to resolve the issue. If you don't like my advice, don't take it. Turning an argument inside out to make a point makes about as much sense as letting your dog run unrestrained in the first place. If you can be sure the animal will remain on your property, fine. If not, letting him run is just plain asking for a dead dog. Accidents happen, and dogs get loose. But it happens far less frequently to a person who is cautious and keeps his animals under reasonable control. Burl


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> I yelled at the dog and *got him to stop,* but he didn't leave. We backed out the way we came and he didn't follow.


in the context of this thread the dog was just bluffing and as you know I love dogs and know dogs. I know you do to, I just get tired of these kind of threads "kill the dog" kill the cat ect.

G/O is dead on you kill some farmers dog and you have more posted land something none of us need, and the deer thing is stupid also all dogs will chase deer when they are young that something you have to break them of not kill them for.

In the context of this thread a load of birdshot in his *** at 100 yards would not even penetrate but it would scare the hell out of him which is what he needed at most. Not shoot to kill as you advised.

As for your dogs they are well trained I'm sure, but even well trained dogs sometimes will act stupid and spaniels can be cocky little buggers sometimes so if they charge down some road someday at a hunter barking and raising a fuss, I hope its a kind hearted person like me not someone that would "shoot to kill" as you advised.

I love dogs and don't take killing them lightly.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

1) On Private Land (if yes, go to 3.). On public land (If yes go to 2.)
2) Shoot dog dead
3) you don't know if the dog belongs to the owner (If yes go to 6.) 
4) You know the dog belongs to the land owner (go to 5)
5) Run like hell
6) Shoot to kill (not mame) in personal self defense only...your dog, unfortunately is expendable and it's care and safety are your responsibility. Putting your animal in harms way is your choice.. be it known or not.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

BOBM,

There is very little difference legally between wounding a dog intentionally and killing it. In fact, looking at your avatar, Your Pit, if wounded, could turn and kill another person.....then ya got manslaughter on your hands.
Look beyond your nose. As a public health official, I can tell you that most of the dog bites in my area are in fact prevoked by people injuring an animal...including gun shot wounds. Unfortunately, it's generally someone else that gets hurt and usually it's a child that pays the price....the dog is then put down and we carry its head to the State Lab for rabies evaluation. The Police will then prosecute the dogs assailant first, not the dog owner. The owner will pay for damages in court, then have to file suit against the assailant for re-imbursement.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You wouldn't know apit if it was attached to your rump...My "pit" is a english bulldog :eyeroll: and the people friendliest dog in the world.

More BS....

I've asked the question how many times has anyone on here actaully been attacked by a farmers dog, not barked at, but actually attacked.

I never have, and to the best of my knowledge neither have any of my friends sure we've been barked at lots of times,I've had maybe 5 bluff charges that I actually started to watch closely, and I've been hunting for 40 years.

The whole thread is BS, and a good formula for getting more land posted.

We are talking about farmers dogs not bengal tigers :roll: 99.999% of them are friendly. Any dog will go out and bark at someone walking a dog near its house that is just what dogs do.

As for wounding a dog, birdshot at 100 yards was the e-collar of the old days I don't recommend it but its not goiing to do any lasting damage ..


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

I think you did exactly what you should have done..... called your dog to you , and walked away..

It may help to call and talk to the farmer and let him know what happened. so the next time that you are out they he may be able to keep the dog in a barn or something.

But as for the people saying shoot it.... come on guys think about that, If you came home from work or what not and you noticed that your dog was gone. You then go out looking and found out it was dead.. you would be ****** to no end.

But i can see if the dog was attacking your dog, while hunting, or if the dog started to charge at you with fangs out. Then yes i can see you having all rights to shoot the dog.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have been attacked by a farm dog.

It was a blue heeler (sp?). Anyway I walked up to ask permisson to hunt and the dog was fine. Just gave the ussual snif check....I got denied permission. When the farmer closed the door the dog began to bark and growl alittle, no big deal. Then the guys mother (older lady) came out another door and started to scream at the dog. Well this made the dog even more aggressive and the dog nipped at my heels. I started to move a little quicker to the vehicle. Now this dog got ahead of me and cut me off from the passenger side of the car (friend inside laughing his a$$ off). Now I started to circle the vehicle and the dog again cut me off. this time it bite into my boot. Well needless to say this dog got a big Ol' Boot from the other leg. I then raced and did a Bo Duke hood slide to get to the car door just before he bit me again. This dog never left the farm yard. I did call the owner on the phone after our hunt that day. He said he knew and watched what happened and thought nothing was wrong. I told him that he needed to get his dog under control for liability reasons. He just laughed and stated "you won't ask permission ever again after this." THis guy was jerk.

Now in my case that is just a bad dog owner. I was un-injured so I did not pursue it any further. But that dog should have been put down. IMO just because what if a guy and his kid walked up to ask permission.

-chuck


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm not doubting you but I will say if a dog really attacks you, you will be injured and you aren't going to outrun a serious one.

That picture of your hood slide made me laugh, if that was me I can see my buddies locking the door :lol: :lol:

Sounds like that farmer was a jerk encouraged this activity with the dog, hes the one thats needs a *** kicking. :wink: but I believe its still the exception based on my own experience.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Bob....

You should have heard my friend laugh.....we bring it up today and he still almost pee's his pants.

I agree this was a mild attack. But Heelers are not that big of a dog. I punted this dog a good 7 -10 yards and jumped across the hood of a car and the dog still just about got me. This dog was all business....

Again. In ths situation in the first post the guy did what was right. Call your dog over and then yell at the other dog. But if the dog keeps advancing or becomes more aggressive......I say shoot it.

In my situation....If I did not have thick hunting boots on this dog would have gotten flesh! If I did not kick it I don't know what else it would have done. THis was just a mean dog.

In my situation.....if I was hunting and this dog acted like it did....it would have been dead!

But again most dogs bluff charges and advances. Most dogs you can just scream at and get them to back down.

I am not an advocated of shooting dogs. But if the situation is between myself getting harmed and the dog.....the dog loses. If it was attacking my dog.......I would have to see if I could first break them apart...but if I couldn't with a stick or a boot....then the other dog loses. It is only after I have exhausted other measures. But like others have mentioned.....Shoot to kill not injure!

Chuck


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

When I was a high school kid my best friend and I got hoodwinked into running all over town distributing advertising flyers.

We got to one house that had a 6 foot chain link fence all around it and a long side walk up to the front porch. Picture an old frame two story house with a covered porch that wrapped around the whole house.

Anyway theres a big sign on the gate " bad dog do not enter" my buddy and owner of several german shorthairs looks at me and foolishly says

" I'm not afraid of any dog" and proceeds to enter the gate and gets about halfway to the porch (maybe thirty feet or so) when all the sudden all you can hear is toenails sliding on that wood porch from a dog peeling out.

Well next thing we see is the biggest doberman in Wisconsin running down the side walk after my buddy. He throws up about two hundred flyers in the air and realizes hes not going to beat the dog to the front gate so he makes a beeline to the side fence climbs it like a monkey with its *** on fire when in what seemed like slow motion this huge dog comes flying thru the air and latches onto his rump and just hangs there shaking his butt in his jaws.

My friend wisely wont let go of the top rail of the fence and is screaming bloody murder,thankfully the old lady that owns the dog comes running out and tells the dog to release my buddy, which it did.

This was the funniest thing I've ever seen in my life, but that wasn't the end of my buddy's problems. He runs home bleeding like a stuck pig and when his dad finds out there was a sign on the gate telling us not to go in he takes off his belt and beats the tar out of my buddy before he lets his wife bring my buddy to the doctor. :lol: :lol:

Parents viewed things a lot different in 1965 then they do now. I'm laughing just thinking about it.


----------



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

If you are out in the field hunting and approached by a dog that you truly feel is threatining by all means take the necessary action. For those of you who say you would shoot a dog that is chasing deer, birds, etc I hope you clowns never hunt in my area. Almost every farm has a dog or two that occasionally leaves the yard. People who hunt an area more than once know that yeah it's probably so and so's dog and aren't stupid enough to start flinging lead. Find someone who is also hunting in the area and ask them if they know who's dog it is before you shoot. This is reality, dogs do wander off regardless of how it's owner treats them.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

thats funny...just seein it in my mind....I agree about the parent thing....I still feel that belt today :beer:


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

rooster cogburn said:


> If you are out in the field hunting and approached by a dog that you truly feel is threatining by all means take the necessary action. For those of you who say you would shoot a dog that is chasing deer, birds, etc I hope you clowns never hunt in my area. Almost every farm has a dog or two that occasionally leaves the yard. People who hunt an area more than once know that yeah it's probably so and so's dog and aren't stupid enough to start flinging lead. Find someone who is also hunting in the area and ask them if they know who's dog it is before you shoot. This is reality, dogs do wander off regardless of how it's owner treats them.


I totally agree with ya... and like i said before... what he did was right.. just get your dog and leave... if you provoke the dog.. then i say you deserve to get bit.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

R y a n said:


> Csquared said:
> 
> 
> > CSquared
> ...


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

If the dog would have taken after me I would have taken the actions that were necessary that includes shooting the dog. There is no reason for a loose dog on public land.

I think with the amount of money/time I have invested in my dog and how much I value my dog if it were attacked ya I would not hesitate to protect my dog.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Chuck In my experience a lot of blue heelers are like that! Extremely territorial! More so than any other dog I know. I never worry about a farm dog when I go to ask hunting permission, but when I see a blue heeler I do get worried.
My brother in law had one, (an excellent cattle dog by the way and he would not have been amused to see it shot) that would corner any stranger and when a stranger drove out of the yard presumably because of it heeling instinct, it would bite right through the guy's tires!! It did this a number of times, sinking its teeth into a tire then going round and round till either the tire went flat or ?teeth came out? Incredible! 
My brother in law always said that with a blue heeler you should stand still then move very slowly to the vehicle, otherwise their instinct is to "heel' or nip at a boot! If they could bite right through a tire I'm sure they can bite through any hunting boot!
Never seemed to bite or attack any vehicles that it knew or whose owners seem to know any of his family. But strangers - look out!
Finally if I remember correctly, a bulk fuel truck won and poor rover had his neck broken for his troubles!


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry Bob, At a quick glance your Bulldog looks like a Pit...but I'm sure you got my drift. And BTW, I agree Bulldogs are one of the best family dogs out there. The breeds people are liable to get surcharged by their Homeowners Insurance Company are:

Pit bulls 
Rottweilers
German Shepherds
Huskies
Alaskan Malamutes
Doberman Pinschers
Chow Chows
Great Danes 
St. Bernards 
Akitas

Even though dog bites are no longer tracked by breed, the Insurance companies still use the above list published by the CDC.

What we observe is most bites involve the breeds below..or mutts with ancestry linked to them.

Pit Bull
Rotweiller
Chow
Cocker Spaniel


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would not keep a truly mean dog.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

THis topic is really going nowhere anymore. I think everyone agrees that if they were threatened, (attacked, dog fight) they would defend themselves or themselves. The only thing people are still really debeating is when they would pull the trigger. I just dont agree with the guys out there that say "SHOOT< SHOOT SHOOT" Thats just not right no matter who you are. This topic was interesting for the first 25 posts, now, well not so much


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

I know your talking ND but in MN if a dog is chasing a deer a hunter or any other person for that matter is within the law to shoot the dog


----------

